# Furry Vocabulary



## Flippy (Feb 20, 2012)

I've noticed anthropomorphic enthusiasts have certain words or phrases that are unique to the fandom. I know I could probably just go to urban dictionary or wikifur but where is the fun in that? Can you guys please post some furry words with your definition. Disagree or add to other peoples meanings if you want. Variety is what makes language interesting. If possible try to use the word you post in a sentence or use different tenses. Let's start...


*Scalesona* ~ the individualism of a scaled creatures character.



_"Loch's scalesona had a very long neck."_


----------



## Aidy (Feb 20, 2012)

yiff - the thing the entire fandom depends on :v


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2012)

Facepaw


----------



## Onnes (Feb 20, 2012)

Going over a list of common furry terminology in my mind, I realize that most of it refers to godawful things that do not bear repeating.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 20, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> yiff - the thing the entire fandom depends on :v


_"Yiff the yiffing yiffer!"_
 Aren't tenses silly?



Dreaming said:


> Facepaw


I assume it's just the furry equivalent to facepalming due to frustration?


----------



## Carnie (Feb 20, 2012)

I've never seen scalesona, and it sounds kinda funny actually.

That said, *murr* ~ an exclamation of various emotions, those of which shouldn't even need to be explained on here.

_"oh murr bby, scritch my yiffhole some more"_


----------



## Flippy (Feb 20, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Going over a list of common furry terminology in my mind, I realize that most of it refers to godawful things that do not bear repeating.


Yes, you're probably right but I have hope we can keep definitions from getting too graphic. I believe in the PG-13!


----------



## triage (Feb 20, 2012)

if anyone uses these terms in an unironic manner stay far away from them


----------



## Flippy (Feb 20, 2012)

Carnie said:


> I've never seen scalesona, and it sounds kinda funny actually.
> 
> That said, *murr* ~ an exclamation of various emotions, those of which shouldn't even need to be explained on here.
> 
> _"oh murr bby, scritch my yiffhole some more"_


Thank you for helping me believe in the PG-13 some more.

Keep the words going guys!


----------



## Aidy (Feb 20, 2012)

murry purry should be pretty self explanatory too


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2012)

Flippy said:


> I assume it's just the furry equivalent to facepalming due to frustration?


Yep :grin:


----------



## Flippy (Feb 20, 2012)

triage said:


> if anyone uses these terms in an unironic manner stay far away from them



True story most of the time.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, come to think of it, I've seen a list 'somewhere'......

Paws (obvious)
Tailhole (You don't want to know...)
Yiff
Mate/Mated to
Yip
Murr
Scritch
Furpile/Furpiling 
Anthro
Feral
Plantigrade
Digitirade
Furvert
Macro
Micro


----------



## Flippy (Feb 20, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Oh, come to think of it, I've seen a list 'somewhere'......
> 
> Paws (obvious)
> Tailhole (You don't want to know...)
> ...



Did you mean digitigrade or is Digitirade something else?


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 20, 2012)

Every word that has "body" or "one" in it, Such as Everybody, Somebody, Everyone, Someone, and replace it with fur.

Definition? The one sure-fire way to make me despise someone.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2012)

Flippy said:


> Did you mean digitigrade or is Digitirade something else?



Oh, typo.

Digitigrade.

Also, this may be useful.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 20, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> Every word that has "body" or "one" in it, Such as Everybody, Somebody, Everyone, Someone, and replace it with fur.
> 
> Definition? The one sure-fire way to make me despise someone.


Ya, that sort of terminology gets old fast.



Dreaming said:


> Oh, typo.
> 
> Digitigrade.
> 
> Also, this may be useful.


 Thought so & thanks for the the link.


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 21, 2012)

It's all just another way furries make themselves targets of "fursecution." Oh wait...that's one of those words too...dammit furries!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 21, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> Every word that has "body" or "one" in it, Such as Everybody, Somebody, Everyone, Someone, and replace it with fur.


Some prefer to replace it with "pony".


----------



## Cyril (Feb 21, 2012)

Suicide - what sane people contemplate when furries use furry vocabulary


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 21, 2012)

Paw-off or paw-job.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh I have got to memorise all of these, I keep missing chances to use them more.
Such fun


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 21, 2012)

You need not know more than yiff yiff murr purr


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 21, 2012)

Gun~ what you need to put to your forehead if you use fur as a pun _â€‹one more time..._


----------



## oddeofreq (Feb 21, 2012)

I have heard the term Fluff.

Fluff=Furry Fapping


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 21, 2012)

oddeofreq said:


> I have heard the term Fluff.
> 
> Fluff=Furry Fapping



No, that's pawing.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 21, 2012)

fluff is when you play with yourself inside your clothes. totally unrelated.


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 21, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Oh, typo.
> 
> Digitigrade.
> 
> Also, this may be useful.



Wow, I'd never heard most of those before.
And they made me want to break something in half.
Furban legend? Really?


----------



## buni (Feb 21, 2012)

*Anthro:* Used by some artists to describe an art style more realistic than _furry_ but less realistic than _were_.
*Furry:* Used by some artists to describe a highly cartoony art style.
*Furry Fan:* To some otherkin and therians, a furry whose association with the fandom does not extend beyond aesthetic appreciation or role-play.
*Fursona:* A portmanteau of _furry_ and _persona._ A consistent identity with which a member of the furry fandom self-identifies, usually the primary identity.
*Hind:* Used by some writers to describe the foot.
*Mate:* An individual with whom one is in a committed relationship which may or may not be legally or religiously recognized.
*Otherkin:* To some, one who possesses or claims to possess a degree of body dysmorphia between self-image and animal identity. Not to be confused with Therian, though the two may be related. Also used in the fae communities.
*Paw:* Used by many to describe the hand or foot, though some will use _footpaw_ for specificity.
*Postfurry:* A portmanteau of _posthuman_ (or _postmodern_) and _furry_. Used to describe application of posthumanist and postmodernist aesthetics and philosophy within the fandom. 
*Therian:* Someone who possesses or claims to possess a spiritual association with one or more animal identities. Not to be confused with Otherkin, though the two may be related.
*Were:* 1) Used by some artists to describe a hyperrealistic art style (compare with _Anthro_ or _Furry_). 2) Deprecated; see _Therian_.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 21, 2012)

I thought furry was the real person and anthro the character and art?


----------



## Flippy (Feb 21, 2012)

oddeofreq said:


> I have heard the term Fluff.
> 
> Fluff=Furry Fapping


I heard Fluff or Fluffers refered to the job on a porn set to do makeup for or adjust "things" throughout the filming. So I don't know if it would be a furry term unless they were doing that sorta thing.

Ok ok....let me get this thread out of the gutter for at least a second.

*Sparkledog* ~ a very unique and / or colorful canine
_
"Bearclaw looks very plain in comparison to Fizzle's Sparkledog character." _

I saw someone pissed off once at being called a sparkledog but normally I've seen no issues with it. I guess it can be taken both ways.


----------



## buni (Feb 21, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> I thought furry was the real person and anthro the character and art?



Depends on usage, apparently. I've heard "furry" as a person, and as an art style. I've heard "anthro" as an art style, but I don't believe I've ever heard it used to describe a person. If it's used that way in some circles, it's worth noting.


----------



## oddeofreq (Feb 21, 2012)

thansk for the correction'


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 21, 2012)

buni said:


> Depends on usage, apparently. I've heard "furry" as a person, and as an art style. I've heard "anthro" as an art style, but I don't believe I've ever heard it used to describe a person. If it's used that way in some circles, it's worth noting.



Furry is a versatile term used to describe the person, the art style, _and_ the characters depicted in it. Anthro is only used for the latter two, which is kind of ironic considering it essentially means human.


----------

